# OUR TIME CC ~ SAN DIEGO - SUN NIGHTS



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Everyone :wave: ,

This is something new we are trying, just to give all the SD riders a place to hangout.

------------------------------------










------------------------------------

OUR TIME C.C. in cooperation with Rally's Burgers
Presents "Lowrider Night"

Every Wednesday after 6pm.
@
Rally's
3rd Ave. & Moss St.
Chula Vista, CA 91911

Free Rally Burger coupons, So come on out and chill. 

-----


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


so how was the first one?any pics?


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 2 2009, 01:23 PM~14363941
> *:biggrin:
> so how was the first one?any pics?
> *


It was all spur of the moment...but we had *Groupe, Straight Game, Supreme Styles & Twisted Minds* showing support.  



We will try to get the word out and make it grow. We have more clubs that have said they are down for next week. Also the burgers are pretty good for being FREE!!!


No pics this week...but next week definitely a lot of pics...  




ALL SD RIDERS LET SHOW EVERYONE HOW SD DOES IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

just in time for summer


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

yup, its nice out...perfect time to cruise and hangout.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Just putting this out there, but why Wednesday? Wouldn't more peeps come out if it were on a Friday or Saturday?


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Jul 2 2009, 03:58 PM~14365582
> *Just putting this out there, but why Wednesday?  Wouldn't more peeps come out if it were on a Friday or Saturday?
> *


weekend are busy for most of us during summer, wed is good way of making the work week seem shorter.


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

STR8GRINDING BEEN GONE FOR MINUTE BE WE WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT NEXT WEEK WE MIGHT BE FILMING :biggrin: :biggrin: SO COME HANGOUT WITH UR BOYS FROM OUR TIME CC


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Jul 2 2009, 04:56 PM~14366012
> *STR8GRINDING BEEN GONE FOR MINUTE BE WE WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT NEXT WEEK WE MIGHT BE FILMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SO COME HANGOUT WITH UR BOYS FROM OUR TIME CC
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

looks good!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

cool spot, bigass parking lot :thumbsup: 

gonna have to check it out uffin: uffin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

LOW RIDE ..ALL DAY ,,,,ANY DAY,,,


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Jul 2 2009, 04:35 PM~14365870
> *weekend are busy for most of us during summer, wed is good way of making the work week seem shorter.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 2 2009, 01:32 PM~14364033
> * the burgers are pretty good for being FREE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

the thread looks good brothers...its should be good next wednesday cant wait


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT 4 OUR TIME CCSD! GOTTA GET THE CUTTY DONE AND GET OUT THERE!


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 4 2009, 12:13 PM~14380196
> *TTT 4 OUR TIME CCSD! GOTTA GET THE CUTTY DONE AND GET OUT THERE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

TTMFT almost here!!!!!!


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

pics


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

just got home.


thanks for the hangout spot.


good job our time and rallys


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 8 2009, 08:22 PM~14418515
> *just got home.
> thanks for the hangout spot.
> good job our time and rallys
> *


a bro thanks for coming out and showing support hope to see you out their next week


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

Q.VO ..HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Jul 8 2009, 08:27 PM~14418595
> *a bro thanks for coming out and showing support hope to see you out their next week
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 8 2009, 09:22 PM~14418515
> *just got home.
> thanks for the hangout spot.
> good job our time and rallys
> *


Thanks to everyone that came out, I pulled in about 6:30 and I was like :0 .Much love and respect to all the riders here in SD, lets keep it going thru the summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

FOTOS.. PICTURES ...FLIKS ... :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

PICTURES FROM TODAY


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 8 2009, 11:34 PM~14420186
> *PICTURES FROM TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: GOOD JOB HOMIES...


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

We had a good turnout. :thumbsup: 

Yesterday they ran out of Free Burger coupons, but they hooked it up with Free Fries. Next time we should have some more of those free Burger coupons  

Also a big thanks to all the Riders that came out yesterday to show support and hangout.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 9 2009, 12:29 PM~14424385
> *We had a good turnout.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Yesterday they ran out of Free Burger coupons, but they hooked it up with Free Fries. Next time we should have some more of those free Burger coupons
> ...


be out there next week....dirty money was man down for a minute!!


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 9 2009, 12:31 PM~14424417
> *be out there next week....dirty money was man down for a minute!!
> *



:thumbsup: See you out there.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: elchamuko, *FiveNine619*

:wave: 

Wat up Fernie, that 57 is sick!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 9 2009, 11:56 AM~14424754
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: elchamuko, FiveNine619
> 
> ...


 :0 
see ya wed!


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 9 2009, 01:05 PM~14424837
> *:0
> see ya wed!
> *


Thanks Fernie for your help. :h5:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 2 2009, 02:14 PM~14363846
> *Hey Everyone :wave:  ,
> 
> This is something new we are trying, just to give all the SD riders a place to hangout.
> ...


NICE !!! INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE NEXT WEEK !!!!HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN ATTEND OUR PIC-NIC SEPT 26TH AT CHICANO PARK !!!!! NICE TO HAVE NEW CLUBS IN S.D. !!!!!!!
:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 10 2009, 06:20 PM~14438404
> *NICE !!! INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE NEXT WEEK !!!!HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN ATTEND OUR PIC-NIC SEPT 26TH AT CHICANO PARK !!!!! NICE TO HAVE NEW CLUBS IN S.D. !!!!!!!
> :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *




 Cool, thanks for the invite :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 9 2009, 12:31 PM~14424417
> *be out there next week....dirty money was man down for a minute!!
> *


so is the G-Lac :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 10 2009, 06:20 PM~14438404
> *NICE !!! INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE NEXT WEEK !!!!HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN ATTEND OUR PIC-NIC SEPT 26TH AT CHICANO PARK !!!!! NICE TO HAVE NEW CLUBS IN S.D. !!!!!!!
> :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

This is a good idea. will try and come out this wed. hope this becomes a reg-thing. looking foward to see all the riders in SD out. keep it up.


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jul 14 2009, 09:59 PM~14478350
> *This is a good idea. will try and come out this wed. hope this becomes a reg-thing. looking foward to see all the riders in SD out. keep it up.
> *


thanks

....hope you can make it out tomorrow.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

any pics ??? :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jul 15 2009, 07:47 PM~14487434
> *any pics ??? :biggrin:
> *


Pics coming soon.....


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that came out tonight.


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Jul 15 2009, 11:00 PM~14489829
> *Thanks to everyone that came out tonight.
> *


x2
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Jul 16 2009, 12:00 AM~14489829
> *Thanks to everyone that came out tonight.
> *


X3 :0


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jul 15 2009, 06:47 PM~14487434
> *any pics ??? :biggrin:
> *


here's some pics i took....(some are kinda blurry...my fault :uh: )

not much....plus i left early. i know that as i was pulling outta the parking lot, 7 more cars rolled in so i didn't catch them on camera  

thanks again for all the clubs and solo riders that made it out tonight.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice PICS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 15 2009, 11:23 PM~14489933
> *Nice PICS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


eh...could be better. where's the ones you and cesar shot?


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Jul 16 2009, 12:55 AM~14490083
> *eh...could be better.  where's the ones you and cesar shot?
> *


Richard & Cesar took pics, I will probably put them up tomorrow...


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 16 2009, 08:48 AM~14491241
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


x2 !!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

OUR TIME TO THE FULLEST. GOD BLESS US


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Jul 16 2009, 12:02 PM~14494080
> *OUR TIME TO THE FULLEST. GOD BLESS US
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Jul 16 2009, 12:21 AM~14489923
> *here's some pics i took....(some are kinda blurry...my fault  :uh: )
> 
> not much....plus i left early.  i know that as i was pulling outta the parking lot, 7 more cars rolled in so i didn't catch them on camera
> ...



NICE PICS HOMIE......!!!!


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 16 2009, 02:53 PM~14495798
> *NICE PICS HOMIE......!!!!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

TTT lets make it happen this week again.


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Jul 20 2009, 11:49 AM~14526400
> *TTT lets make it happen this week again.
> *


we going to make it happen every week as long as god permits it...OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP  :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Its on again SD


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Good turn out last night, we were there til midnight.Thanks to everyone that has come out to chill with us.Much love and respect to ALL the riders here in SD.Lets keep it going.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

------------------------------------










------------------------------------

OUR TIME C.C. in cooperation with Rally's Burgers
Presents "Lowrider Night"

Every Wednesday after 6pm.
@
Rally's
3rd Ave. & Moss St.
Chula Vista, CA 91911

Come on out and chill.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:0


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that came out yesterday...pics coming soon.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

07.29.09

PICS BY RICHARD & I


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

I have more pics from the previous week, I will post those up soon.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 30 2009, 01:29 PM~14629088
> *07.29.09
> 
> PICS BY RICHARD & I
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Jul 30 2009, 12:57 PM~14629366
> *Nice pics
> 
> *


x2


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

hope too make it out this week. havent had the chance to cruise by yet.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jul 30 2009, 09:07 PM~14633644
> *hope too make it out this week. havent had the chance to cruise by yet.
> *



coo. see you Wednesday.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 30 2009, 08:32 PM~14633977
> *coo. see you Wednesday.
> *


same here :cheesy:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 30 2009, 09:36 PM~14634016
> *same here  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 30 2009, 11:36 PM~14634020
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Aug 1 2009, 04:09 PM~14647981
> *
> *


pics?


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Aug 1 2009, 04:34 PM~14648083
> *pics?
> *


i have to get them converted....


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

that Kmart prkng lot would be perfect for the sunday nite hops


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Aug 1 2009, 06:41 PM~14649004
> *i have to get them converted....
> *


still convertin? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP.....its on at rally's brothers


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

SEE YOU GUYS TONITE...


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

CHANGES COMING SOON!!!! :biggrin:....:thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

just want to say thanks to all the OUR TIME CC came out wed night had a good time met alot of cool people.nice cars cool scene.. plus got FREE burgers cant beat it. looking foward to next time. later.

jay


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Aug 9 2009, 08:57 AM~14716296
> *just want to say thanks to all the OUR TIME CC came out wed night had a good time met alot of cool people.nice cars cool scene.. plus got FREE burgers cant beat it. looking foward to next time. later.
> 
> jay
> *



Good meeting you too. I am was not sure if that was you with the monte carlo, until I saw you leaving. Nice Ride :thumbsup:.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

*SOME CHANGES:
*
WE HAVE NOW CHANGED IT FROM WEDNESDAY NIGHTS TO SUNDAY NIGHTS. STILL WORKING OUT THE DETAILS, BUT FLYER WILL BE UP SOON. WE PLAN TO HAVE IT START THIS SUNDAY. AUGUST 16TH 2009. :biggrin: 

CHECK BACK SOON FOR MORE INFO...


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

hell yes.


sundays should be good :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 10 2009, 06:30 PM~14729492
> *hell yes.
> sundays should be good :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Aug 9 2009, 10:40 PM~14722374
> *SOME CHANGES:
> 
> WE HAVE NOW CHANGED IT FROM WEDNESDAY NIGHTS TO SUNDAY NIGHTS. STILL WORKING OUT THE DETAILS, BUT FLYER WILL BE UP SOON. WE PLAN TO HAVE IT START THIS SUNDAY. AUGUST 16TH 2009.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Aug 12 2009, 02:41 PM~14748993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sunday sunday sunday (echo).... :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Aug 12 2009, 11:31 PM~14753541
> *Sunday sunday sunday (echo).... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Jul 16 2009, 12:21 AM~14489923
> *here's some pics i took....(some are kinda blurry...my fault  :uh: )
> 
> not much....plus i left early.  i know that as i was pulling outta the parking lot, 7 more cars rolled in so i didn't catch them on camera
> ...


*I LOVE THAT ORANGE LINCOLN FROM GROUP :worship: :worship: :worship: *


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

looking foward to cruise this sun!


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Aug 14 2009, 09:06 PM~14774261
> *looking foward to cruise this sun!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

TTT 4 SD.


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

I would like to give thanks to everyone that came out last night :worship: . We had a lot of cars out there representing.:thumbsup: Lets keep it going.... every SUNDAY NIGHT :biggrin: 

I will post up the pics I took in a few.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

08/16/09 OUR TIME C.C. & RALLY'S - LOWRIDER NIGHT - EVERY SUNDAY


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT. THERE WAS A LOT OF CARS I DID NOT GET A CHANCE TO TAKE PICS OF. SEE YOU ALL NEXT SUNDAY!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 17 2009, 05:57 PM~14796764
> *:thumbsup:
> *



THANKS AGAIN X-MAN FOR HELPING US PROMOTE ON YOUR RADIO SHOW :biggrin:








AND THANKS TO EVERYONE ELSE WHO ALSO HELPED US SPREAD THE WORD :thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Much love and respect to all the clubs and solo rider that came out last night.It was a beautiful sight to see all those rides out on a sunday night. Thanks to everyone who helped us get the word out, we will see you there next week.



> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 17 2009, 05:57 PM~14796764
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thank you Xavier for helping us put the word out.
:thumbsup:


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

WASS UPP HOMIES ...ITS MAURY ..HEY YOU GUYS ARE DOING GOOD KEEP IT UP. ARE U GUYS GOING TO THE STREET LOW SHOW IN COSTA MESA..WELL IVE BEEN OUT OF THE SCENE FOR A WHILE ...DOING SOME STUFF .BUT I SHOULD BE BACK IN THE GAME AT THE INDOOR SHOW WITH A FEW SURPRISES...SEE U GUYS AL RATO ...AND NEVER LOOK BACK..CUZZ THE HATERS ARE ALWAYS GOING TO BE THERE...........MAURY.... OCEANSIDE,CA :0


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Aug 17 2009, 09:11 PM~14799359
> *WASS UPP HOMIES ...ITS MAURY ..HEY YOU GUYS ARE DOING GOOD KEEP IT UP. ARE U GUYS GOING TO THE STREET LOW SHOW IN COSTA MESA..WELL IVE BEEN OUT OF THE SCENE FOR A WHILE ...DOING SOME STUFF .BUT I SHOULD BE BACK IN THE GAME AT THE INDOOR SHOW WITH A FEW SURPRISES...SEE U GUYS AL RATO ...AND NEVER LOOK BACK..CUZZ THE HATERS ARE ALWAYS GOING TO BE THERE...........MAURY.... OCEANSIDE,CA  :0
> *


Wat up Maury...we might go to that show, have to ask the pres...definitely can't wait for the indoor show :biggrin: ....yup its OUR TIME now, the past is behind us...


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

dam brothers that sunday looked like it was nice. wish i could of been their. this sunday BLUE PASSION will be their...........OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> WASS UPP HOMIES ...ITS MAURY ..HEY YOU GUYS ARE DOING GOOD KEEP IT UP. ARE U GUYS GOING TO THE STREET LOW SHOW IN COSTA MESA..WELL IVE BEEN OUT OF THE SCENE FOR A WHILE ...DOING SOME STUFF .BUT I SHOULD BE BACK IN THE GAME AT THE INDOOR SHOW WITH A FEW SURPRISES...SEE U GUYS AL RATO ...AND NEVER LOOK BACK..CUZZ THE HATERS ARE ALWAYS GOING TO BE THERE...........MAURY.... OCEANSIDE,CA :0
> [/quot
> 
> a whats up maury how you been bro??? yeah about those haters, its like mack 10 say's (HATE IN YOUR EYES)....and for those haters its OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP   :biggrin:


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lowrider Night at Rally's
Aug 16th 2009


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSD619_@Aug 18 2009, 12:08 PM~14805364
> *Lowrider Night at Rally's
> Aug 16th 2009
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinSD619_@Aug 18 2009, 12:08 PM~14805364
> *Lowrider Night at Rally's
> Aug 16th 2009
> 
> ...




badass video :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> > WASS UPP HOMIES ...ITS MAURY ..HEY YOU GUYS ARE DOING GOOD KEEP IT UP. ARE U GUYS GOING TO THE STREET LOW SHOW IN COSTA MESA..WELL IVE BEEN OUT OF THE SCENE FOR A WHILE ...DOING SOME STUFF .BUT I SHOULD BE BACK IN THE GAME AT THE INDOOR SHOW WITH A FEW SURPRISES...SEE U GUYS AL RATO ...AND NEVER LOOK BACK..CUZZ THE HATERS ARE ALWAYS GOING TO BE THERE...........MAURY.... OCEANSIDE,CA :0
> > [/quot
> >
> > a whats up maury how you been bro??? yeah about those haters, its like mack 10 say's (HATE IN YOUR EYES)....and for those haters its OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP   :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

whats up brothers cant wait for this sunday coming up :biggrin: :biggrin:  OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

A SLIDE SHOW OF PICS I NEVER POSTED UP, PICS BY RICHARD - 07/15/09


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT FOR OUR TIME CC :thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

2 more days for RALLYS


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 20 2009, 03:47 PM~14830628
> *TTT FOR OUR TIME CC :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

Video from last Night at Rally's
Check it out...


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinSD619_@Aug 24 2009, 10:23 AM~14863582
> *Video from last Night at Rally's
> Check it out...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

nice video bro i like it...OUR TIME CAR CLUB 4 LIFE


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

ANY PIC'S FROM YESTERDAY? MISSED IT :angry:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Aug 24 2009, 12:26 PM~14864829
> *ANY PIC'S FROM YESTERDAY? MISSED IT :angry:
> *


pics will be up soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT LAST NIGHT :thumbsup:. EVERYONE SEEMED TO HAVE A GOOD TIME, EVEN THOUGH THE COPS SET UP A DUI CHECKPOINT RIGHT IN FRONT OF RALLY'S.... :scrutinize:. SEE YOU ALL NEXT SUNDAY!!!! :biggrin: 

NOW FOR SOME OF THE PICS I TOOK LAST NIGHT....


*08.23.09 SUNDAY LOWRIDER NIGHT @ RALLY*


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSD619_@Aug 24 2009, 10:23 AM~14863582
> *Video from last Night at Rally's
> Check it out...
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

nice pics...and love the vid! nice work brothers.


damn i'm missing out on alotta stuff   :angry:


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Aug 24 2009, 10:03 PM~14871184
> *nice pics...and love the vid!  nice work brothers.
> damn i'm missing out on alotta stuff      :angry:
> *


Sup, Kirk thanks  , Your missing somethings but thats why, we have the pictures and video.


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

and finest was there to rep. was a nice time will be out there earlyer this time .i got stuck in that dui thing lucky i had had some coffee any way guys keep up the good work love it. finest 278 . ms dragonlady herself


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:0


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

whats up brothers..OUR TIME TO THE TOP... no matter what haters say


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 1





Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 2


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

see you guys tomorrow


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

We all had Good Time!! at Rallly's today :thumbsup: 

Will post a video soon. 

Thanks to everyone that would make it, til next time. :wave:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

A BIG Thanks to everyone that came out yesterday...:biggrin: ...It was good night. I got a chance to spin some jams for a few hours until the cops shut us down. Next week is a 3 day weekend (Labor Day Weekend) and so it should be bigger. No pics this week...but video will be up shortly. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks to my brothers for there hard work and dedication on making this happen every week.Thanks to all the people that have come out sunday nights to hang out.We do this for ALL the riders in SD, lets come together and have a good time.Much love and respect to everyone.  

Who is down to meet at Rallys this sunday at 4pm and cruise down highland and back to Rallys?Everyone is welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

hey i think the cruise is a good idea! i would be down to do that. wont make it this weekend gonna be out of town. cruise by the next weekend!


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Aug 31 2009, 11:07 PM~14944379
> *hey i think the cruise is a good idea! i would be down to do that. wont make it this weekend gonna be out of town. cruise by the next weekend!
> *


cool bro, the idea came from you.I'm sure people will be down.Have a good weekend and be safe, see you next week.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Aug 27 2009, 05:40 PM~14901555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, big props to you guys!!!!!!! Nice video!!!!!!!!


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

OUR TIME TO THE TOP


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Sep 1 2009, 08:27 AM~14946354
> *Looking good, big props to you guys!!!!!!! Nice video!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

Video of this Sunday Night at at Rally's
Aug 30th, 2009

Check it out...


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSD619_@Sep 1 2009, 02:04 PM~14949349
> *Video of this Sunday Night at at Rally's
> Aug 30th, 2009
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: OURTIME~SD, alex75, FiveNine619

:wave:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Sep 1 2009, 03:17 PM~14950690
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: OURTIME~SD, alex75, FiveNine619
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

good video


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 1 2009, 03:28 PM~14950813
> *:biggrin:
> 
> good video
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Sep 1 2009, 03:17 PM~14950690
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: OURTIME~SD, alex75, FiveNine619
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

OUR TIME TO THE TOP


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

love the vid....

i hate that i'm missing out on all this.  :angry:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

OUR TIME CC to the top!!

i am coming back to sd this weekend brothas....i want to hit up rally's on sunday!!


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Sep 2 2009, 10:15 PM~14966343
> *OUR TIME CC to the top!!
> 
> i am coming back to sd this weekend brothas....i want to hit up rally's on sunday!!
> *


Hell ya bro. :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Sep 2 2009, 10:15 PM~14966343
> *OUR TIME CC to the top!!
> 
> i am coming back to sd this weekend brothas....i want to hit up rally's on sunday!!
> *



:0 :0 :0.... :biggrin:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

our time cc and rally's lowrider nights ttt


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

HERE SOME PICS I TOOK A FEW WEEKS BACK HUSTLE LEGIT PHOTOGRAPHY WEB SITE COMING SOON!!!





























:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Sep 4 2009, 02:14 PM~14982463
> *HERE SOME PICS I TOOK A FEW WEEKS BACK HUSTLE LEGIT PHOTOGRAPHY WEB SITE COMING SOON!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good..was that you out there with the video camera?


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Sep 4 2009, 02:59 PM~14982832
> *Looks good..was that you out there with the video camera?
> *


X2....NICE PICS!!!....2 weeks ago, right when we pulled into Rally's, i thought that was you taking video or pics...


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

yea i was taking pics and thanx :biggrin:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Sep 4 2009, 03:48 PM~14983287
> *X2....NICE PICS!!!....2 weeks ago, right when we pulled into Rally's, i thought that was you taking video or pics...
> *


i got more ima post later


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Sep 4 2009, 04:39 PM~14983703
> *i got more ima post later
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko+Aug 27 2009, 04:40 PM~14901555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

its sunday brothers...OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Another great night with some cool peeps, SD putting it down.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

good turn around yesterday..OUR TIME CC 4 LIFE


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

New video added from Last night at Rally's _ Sunday Sept 6th 2009 _
Enjoy :biggrin:  



New!!!
Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 4





Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 1





Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 2





Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 3


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSD619_@Sep 7 2009, 03:32 PM~15005665
> *New video added from Last night at Rally's _ Sunday Sept 6th 2009 _
> Enjoy :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Nice video.
:thumbsup:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

nice video brother...OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

diggin' the vids

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

missed it!! :angry:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*t
o

t
h
e

t
o
p*


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

WAS UP OUR TIME ..ITS MAURY,,,,YOU GUYS ARE DOING GOOD HOMIES KEEP IT UP,,,AND DLNOGUD.....SEE U GUYS AT JST ON SUNDAY..... :0


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

NICE VIDEOS. KEEP DOING YOUR THANG OUR TIME CC.... :thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 8 2009, 08:33 PM~15021888
> *WAS UP OUR TIME ..ITS MAURY,,,,YOU GUYS ARE DOING GOOD HOMIES KEEP IT UP,,,AND DLNOGUD.....SEE U GUYS AT JST ON SUNDAY..... :0
> *


whats up maury so you coming for sunday then??


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Sep 8 2009, 10:47 PM~15022943
> *whats up maury so you coming for sunday then??
> *


MORE LIKELY ILL BE DRIVING THE REGAL OU THERE.......SEE YOU GUYS THERE....OUR TIME CC TTT............. :0


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

OK just to be clear..no more wed. night meets..just sunday's ? Wanna come check it out.. :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Sep 9 2009, 10:04 AM~15026262
> *OK just to be clear..no more wed. night meets..just sunday's ? Wanna come check it out.. :biggrin:
> *



yup no more Wednesdays...now we have it Sunday Nights. See you out there


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok thanks good lookin out. Should be there in my green Hatdbody :biggrin: BTW big ups to Our time for organizing this event.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

We will be there at Rallys this sunday.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

These are some pictures from last Sunday at Rally's.
Pictures we taken by Richard.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

































































































































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's some more....


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSD619_@Sep 10 2009, 04:13 PM~15042205
> *These are some pictures from last Sunday at Rally's.
> Pictures we taken by Richard.:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

NICE PICS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

BUMP TTT


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 1





Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 2





Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 3




[/quote]

Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 4


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

cruising sunday?


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

Just got back from Rally's...thanks to everyone that made it out. I know everyone was pretty tired from the Aztlan Picnic. It was a very long day today...but it was good seeing everyone out there enjoying themselves.
:biggrin:

 ...oh yeah no pics or video for this week...we were too tired...haha


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Sep 13 2009, 09:47 PM~15071835
> *Just got back from Rally's...thanks to everyone that made it out. I know everyone was pretty tired from the Aztlan Picnic. It was a very long day today...but it was good seeing everyone out there enjoying themselves.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:h5: :420:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Sep 13 2009, 10:25 PM~15072380
> *:h5:  :420:
> *


WASS UPP OUR TIME ..ITS MAURY,,,HEY WHAT ABOUT THE PICTURES FROM THE PICNIC HOMIES...I KNOW YOU GUYS WHERE OUT THERE TAKING PICS,,,,POST THEM UP.... :0 AL RATO HOMIES....


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

how long is this thing gonna go on for my car is in the shop but i surely wanna go to this with my other fellow lowrider friends


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Sep 14 2009, 02:54 PM~15078953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


as long as our fellow lowriders keep on coming its still going to be poppin you know what i mean OUR TIME CAR CLUB


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

GO CHARGERS.....!!!!!


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Sep 15 2009, 07:35 AM~15085999
> *GO CHARGERS.....!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 4




[/quote]

TTT 4 SD


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Sep 16 2009, 09:03 PM~15103932
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP OUR TIME CC,,,ITS MAURY,,,,,HEY WHATS UP WITH THE FLIKKS FROM AZTLAN PICNIC ........... :dunno: AL RATO HOMIES ...R U GUYS COMING TO OCEANSIDE FOR THE DUKES CC SHOW ...OCT,3RD.....


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 16 2009, 09:09 PM~15104008
> *WHATS UP OUR TIME CC,,,ITS MAURY,,,,,HEY WHATS UP WITH THE FLIKKS FROM AZTLAN PICNIC ........... :dunno: AL RATO HOMIES ...R U GUYS COMING TO OCEANSIDE FOR THE DUKES CC SHOW ...OCT,3RD.....
> *



I will post them up in a few...


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Sep 16 2009, 10:35 PM~15104951
> *I will post them up in a few...
> *


WHERE HOMIE....HERE OR ON THE AZTLAN TOPIC...


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 16 2009, 10:37 PM~15104978
> *WHERE HOMIE....HERE OR ON THE AZTLAN TOPIC...
> *


they are on my brothers computer (he is asleep)....tomorrow I will post them up in the Aztlan topic and the SD style topic.


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

how did it go last night?

our time cc and rally's ttt!


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Sep 21 2009, 08:10 AM~15139908
> *how did it go last night?
> 
> our time cc and rally's ttt!
> *


Last night was a good turn out, we had a busy weekend so no pics, looking forward to next weekend.San Diego to the top.


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

OUR TIME TO THE TOP


----------



## sdlowrider87 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 4




[/quote]

:0 gotta check it out.


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

our time ttt!


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdlowrider87_@Sep 21 2009, 10:18 PM~15149075
> * :0 gotta check it out.
> *



definitely... :thumbsup:....come on out and chill with OUR TIME C.C.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Aug 22 2009, 12:21 AM~14845932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

TTT 4 SD :biggrin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

finally moving home LIFE n SD will be there next week will at least my car will be


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Sep 25 2009, 01:22 PM~15185669
> *finally moving home LIFE n SD will be there next week will at least my car will be
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## sdlowrider87 (Sep 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## blue67SD (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

hey dave this is my 78 monte carlo


















what do you think, i havent put on my spokes and the bumper i picked up the other day.


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

*Thanks to everyone that came out last night, we had a good turn out.TTT for SD* :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chucky_@Sep 27 2009, 10:11 PM~15203688
> *hey dave this is my 78 monte carlo
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a solid project Chucky.


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

I will post up some pics soon...... :thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

WHATS UP BROTHERS ILL BE THEIR NEXT SUNDAY


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Sep 28 2009, 06:21 PM~15211954
> *WHATS UP BROTHERS ILL BE THEIR NEXT SUNDAY
> *


Alright cool.. Ill be their too


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chucky_@Sep 27 2009, 10:11 PM~15203688
> *hey dave this is my 78 monte carlo
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car, Chucky :thumbsup: 

Go chargers


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Last night at Rally's September 27th, 2009
*


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSD619_@Sep 28 2009, 07:15 PM~15212574
> *Last night at Rally's September 27th, 2009
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1  )
1 Members: smokeedos


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

a question for any body that runs the sunday show can you hop there?


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Sep 29 2009, 06:21 PM~15222498
> *a question for any body that runs the sunday show can you hop there?
> *


No hopping, we want this to be a spot to chill and bring out the families and the rides.We welcome all of SD.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

*THIS SUNDAY WE WILL BE THERE AT 4PM TO WATCH THE GAME AT 5PM, WE WILL HAVE A TV OUT THERE...GO CHARGERS!!!!*


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

damn.....busting out the screen and projector are we? that would be sick to watch the chargers vs steelers game at rally's. man, i wish i was in sd. i gotta watch the game...alone...up here in san jose  :tears: 

our time cc, rally's burgers, and san diego chargers ttt!


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

whats up kirk.. OUR TIME CAR CLUB 4 LIFE


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Oct 1 2009, 02:36 PM~15241409
> *damn.....busting out the screen and projector are we?  that would be sick to watch the chargers vs steelers game at rally's.  man, i wish i was in sd.  i gotta watch the game...alone...up here in san jose    :tears:
> 
> our time cc, rally's burgers, and san diego chargers ttt!
> *


wat up kirk....hows everything?

well actually not the projector just a medium sized lcd....there is too much light for the projector & screen....


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

awsome i will show up fro this cuz i wanted to watch the game sweet.


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Oct 1 2009, 03:32 PM~15242506
> *wat up kirk....hows everything?
> 
> well actually not the projector just a medium sized lcd....there is too much light for the projector & screen....
> *


ahhhh...true. but then it starts getting a little darker earlier now right. and the game is technically "sunday night"....haha. still wish i could be there.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Oct 1 2009, 09:12 PM~15245281
> *ahhhh...true.  but then it starts getting a little darker earlier now right.  and the game is technically "sunday night"....haha.  still wish i could be there.
> *


yeah it gets dark at 7pm.... 29 more days..... :biggrin:....


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Oct 1 2009, 12:08 AM~15236362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## sdlowrider87 (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Sep 30 2009, 11:08 PM~15236362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  bump


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

:wave: WASS UP OUR TIME........


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

hey there... im up here in san jose (nor cal) and i met kurt.. he a hella kool guy... checked out your posting and i gotta say....thats hella tight! give you guys props... wish i could be there looks like u guys have lots of fun... well keep lowriding and maybe ill go down there sometime...


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maddhoppr_@Oct 5 2009, 09:24 PM~15279030
> *hey there... im up here in san jose (nor cal) and i met kurt.. he a hella kool guy... checked out your posting and i gotta say....thats hella tight! give you guys props... wish i could be there looks like u guys have lots of fun... well keep lowriding and maybe ill go down there sometime...
> *


haha, thanks julio....i appreciate it. thanks to you and other san jose cc members and solo riders for welcoming me here for the time being. 

yea, prior to coming up to san jose, i went to a few of the lowrider nights at rally's...and it does get packed and pretty crackin'. always have a great time out there....drama free, eating the burgers, seeing the rides, and just chillin' and kickin' with the car club and everyone else there. 

let me know when you gonna head down there. i need to head go back too. my 90 days is up november 2nd, so hopefully i get sent back to the sd branch. :biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maddhoppr_@Oct 5 2009, 09:24 PM~15279030
> *hey there... im up here in san jose (nor cal) and i met kurt.. he a hella kool guy... checked out your posting and i gotta say....thats hella tight! give you guys props... wish i could be there looks like u guys have lots of fun... well keep lowriding and maybe ill go down there sometime...
> *


thanks bro when ever you want to come down hit us up and we'll take care of you....just like you guys did to our member thanks brothers


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 1





Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 2





Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 3






Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 4


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Oct 7 2009, 08:42 PM~15298944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i never get tired of those videos  

:thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wad up everyone...


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

Man those Rally's chicken wings are delicious :rant: :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

rallys almost here


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Be in vegas this weekend but look foward to cruise next weekend!


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Oct 8 2009, 09:51 AM~15302221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SUNDAY NO CHARGER GAME...IT'S ON AT RALLYS*


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

*BIG THANKS 2 EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TONIGHT, MUCH LOVE & RESPECT.  *


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

>


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

New Video
Our Time - Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 5
Oct 11th, 2009




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XedaYIKG_v0


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSD619_@Oct 13 2009, 02:40 PM~15344665
> *New Video
> Our Time - Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 5
> Oct 11th, 2009
> ...


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

lets get ready for OUR TIME AND TWISTED MINDS TRUNK AND TREAT at RALLYS saturday the 31st


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinSD619_@Oct 13 2009, 01:40 PM~15344665
> *New Video
> Our Time - Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 5
> Oct 11th, 2009
> ...


nice nice. liking the vid!

who's elco is that? looking good!


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinSD619_@Oct 13 2009, 01:40 PM~15344665
> *New Video
> Our Time - Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 5
> Oct 11th, 2009
> ...




:wave: HEY!!! u got me and my girl on the video... cool.. we're youtube stars
















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Oct 14 2009, 07:33 PM~15359742
> *nice nice.  liking the vid!
> 
> who's elco is that?  looking good!
> *


Waddup Kirk.How you doing?That elco belongs to Mr Mike from Twisted Minds.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Oct 14 2009, 06:38 PM~15359806
> *Waddup Kirk.How you doing?That elco belongs to Mr Mike from Twisted Minds.
> *


everything is cool with me. really missing cruising. trying to handle work so they can send me back to sd!!! going camping this weekend at the pescadero near san francisco with some co-workers...and then gonna hit up oktoberfest on sunday night. then next friday night, we going to six flags great america holloween haunt for my molder sister's bday. got alotta weekends up here stacked up...otherwise it's 8-5 everyday on the weekdays. occassionally i work overtime too.....about 3-4 hrs extra a week. 

he has a nice elco! 

how's it going with you and your fam dave? how's the car club doing??? 

OUR TIME!!!


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Oct 15 2009, 07:20 AM~15364587
> *everything is cool with me.  really missing cruising.  trying to handle work so they can send me back to sd!!!  going camping this weekend at the pescadero near san francisco with some co-workers...and then gonna hit up oktoberfest on sunday night.  then next friday night, we going to six flags great america holloween haunt for my molder sister's bday.  got alotta weekends up here stacked up...otherwise it's 8-5 everyday on the weekdays.  occassionally i work overtime too.....about 3-4 hrs extra a week.
> 
> he has a nice elco!
> ...



dam brother sounds like you having fun up their...OUR TIME CAR CLUB


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

*TTT for SD*


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Oct 16 2009, 08:18 PM~15382803
> *TTT for SD
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

hey whats up guys. hope yall doing good. looks like i gotta work so wont be able to cruise until next weekend. see ya then


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

how was it brothers any pics


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin: IT WAS GOOOD!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

x2


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

common been waiting for the video....lol


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

*damn it was great last night, like out of movie.*


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

forreals.....i want to see pics/vids now. 

our time san diego ttt!!!


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

hahaha i want to see the pics and vids as well brothers


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:....videos and pics will be up once they are ready..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*BUMP FOR THE OUR TIME HOMIES!!*


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

*TIME CHANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)

:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Oct 19 2009, 10:32 PM~15409840
> *:biggrin:....videos and pics will be up once they are ready..... :biggrin:
> *




pon el video please


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

ready for sunday menudo....OUR TIME CAR CLUB


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

*New Video !!*

Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 6
Oct 18th, 2009


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:0 .... :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

good video


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSD619_@Oct 21 2009, 02:03 PM~15424413
> *
> New Video !!
> 
> ...


Nice video.
One more time this sunday.TTT 4 SD.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin: uffin: :0


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

10.18.09 @ RALLY'S



































































































































































IT WAS PACKED!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

DAMMM... SIC ASS VIDEO.... MAN, WISH I COULD BE THERE HOPEFULLY SOON KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinSD619+Oct 21 2009, 01:03 PM~15424413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

looks good....pics and video! man...putting it down for the BIG SD!!! keep it up! hope to be home soon.


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

video and pics look very nice


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: djspydaz, *chucky*

wasss good bro?

our time and rally's ttt!!!


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice video. :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

TTT, CANT WAIT FOR THIS SUNDAY


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 21 2009, 02:50 PM~15424914
> *uffin:  uffin:  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

nice pictures HOMIE.........OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Oct 26 2009, 06:07 PM~15473862
> *nice pictures HOMIE.........OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP
> *


simon que si , chingon se puso
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

Qvo nice pics. looking good, cant wait to have my monte done


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:0 GREAT PICTURES!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NO VIDEO THIS WEEK, EVERYONE WAS JUST CHILLING....  



*
SATURDAY OCT.31 HALLOWEEN 
LOWRIDER TRUNK R' TREAT @ RALLY'S
3RD & MOSS - CHULA VISTA
5PM - 8PM
----------------------------------------------------
BRING OUT THE FAMILY, RIDES AND CANDY. 
SAFE ENVIRONMENT FOR KIDS TO ENJOY HALLOWEEN!!!!*


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Dont forget our Annual show. This is the big one! Last years was a huge success and I have had clubs asking about it again for this year. This is THE ONE! This years show is moved to a new indoor location. There will be a concert, a hop, bikini contest, vendors, glamorous models for photo opportunities, and the Southwest's nicest lowriders! Following are the categories to be awarded! All done as a fund-raiser! Come out and support a good cause!

Best Bomb
60's
70's
80's 
90's 
Luxury
Best motor
Best Paint
Truck
Motorcycle
Bicycle / Pedal Car
Hop (Cash Award)
Bikini (Cash Award)
Best Interior

Magazines, please call now for your press passes! Move in is from 8-10 am.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

to the top


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

see you guys tomorrow


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

OUR TIME C.C TO THE TOP.... ready for this weekend


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

*AFTER THE SHOW ON SUNDAY STRAIGHT TO RALLYS...IT WON'T STOP. :biggrin: *


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

hell yeah after the indoor show straight to rallys.....sounds good...OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

it's on for next sunday  :biggrin:


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

really didnt want to go to work i wanted to stay last nite but i got up on timeit sure was a great nite biggest i have seen it.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

man i missed it :angry: next time.. but congrats to OURTIME CC. placing at the SUPER INDOOR SHOW yesterday!! sammy reppin OURTIME. CLEAN CARS.. coming out even harder next year!


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

IT WAS GREAT LAST NITE MAN, ONE OF THE BEST NITES OUR TIME TO THE TOP


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

any pictures from this weekend?
it was packed like a motherfucker.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 10 2009, 02:46 PM~15622912
> *any pictures from this weekend?
> it was packed like a motherfucker.
> *


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 10 2009, 01:46 PM~15622912
> *any pictures from this weekend?
> it was packed like a motherfucker.
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

*11.08.09 RALLY'S AFTER THE INDOOR SHOW*


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

*WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU THERE!!! 
* :biggrin:
THE THREAD IS UP!!!!

LINK


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

NICE PICS


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

NICE PICS BROTHER....LETS GET READY FOR THE TOY DRIVE


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Nov 10 2009, 11:45 PM~15629731
> *NICE PICS BROTHER....LETS GET READY FOR THE TOY DRIVE
> *


That's right the Toy Drive, should be a good one. :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Great turnout after the super show...Love the pictures...and your cars looked good at the show too...Congrats...


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Nov 12 2009, 01:49 PM~15646489
> *Great turnout after the super show...Love the pictures...and your cars looked good at the show too...Congrats...
> *


thank you....we got a toy drive soon we hope to see you guys at rallys on da 21st


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Nov 12 2009, 04:20 PM~15647979
> *thank you....we got a toy drive soon we hope to see you guys at rallys on da 21st
> *



NOVEMBER 22ND..... :biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Nov 12 2009, 05:22 PM~15648541
> *NOVEMBER 22ND..... :biggrin:
> *


my bad brother i was thinking of my sons birthday party :biggrin:OUR TIME TO THE TOP


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## 62belair (Aug 15, 2002)

Sorry I missed the after show "show". Wish I could of made it. I havent seen the pics yet cause these military computers block alot. Looking forward to attend the toy drive. Congrats on the trophy Sammy. 
TTT Our Time CC.


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 62belair_@Nov 13 2009, 09:19 PM~15660930
> *Sorry I missed the after show "show". Wish I could of made it. I havent seen the pics yet cause these military computers block alot. Looking forward to attend the toy drive. Congrats on the trophy Sammy.
> TTT Our Time CC.
> *


yeah it was good at rallys last weekend...thanks bro..see you at the toy drive


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 62belair

:wave:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

TTT. OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

TTT FOR SD.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

*WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU THERE!!! 
* :biggrin:


----------



## RollinSD619 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Nov 16 2009, 04:00 PM~15682175
> *WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU THERE!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

TO THE TOP 4 THE TOY DRIVE THIS SUNDAY AT RALLYS


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 1





Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 2





Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 3




Lowrider Night @ Rally's - PART 4




[/quote]


*We are bringing it back..this sunday may 2nd*


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Sounds good to me... ..lets do this again...


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Apr 27 2010, 02:33 PM~17320234
> *Sounds good to me... ..lets do this again...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*~SUPREME STYLES CC SAN DIEGO~*
WILL BE THERE!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

It's going down again! :thumbsup: 

Please email me a flyer and general info so I can post it on my website and get the word out there. [email protected]

Gracias,

Xavier


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

i will be there sunday


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

SAN DIEGO! This weekend on Sunday May 2nd, VATOS Y VICLAS Magazine is celebrating Cinco de Mayo at Sweetwater Harley Davidson in National City. All Viclas, Car Clubs and Solo Riders are invited. Back in January they had their Calendar Kick Off Party there and it was such a good turn out that they decided to throw a Cinco De Mayo Celebration. Sheck it Out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 30 2010, 12:40 AM~17348943
> *SAN DIEGO! This weekend on Sunday May 2nd, VATOS Y VICLAS Magazine is celebrating Cinco de Mayo at Sweetwater Harley Davidson in National City. All Viclas, Car Clubs and Solo Riders are invited. Back in January they had their Calendar Kick Off Party there and it was such a good turn out that they decided to throw a Cinco De Mayo Celebration. Sheck it Out!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



what's up David? what time is move-in?


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 30 2010, 03:58 PM~17353917
> *what's up David? what time is move-in?
> *


You're welcome to come and go as you please, There's no set schedule. uffin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@May 2 2010, 12:54 PM~17366136
> *TODAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :run:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 2 2010, 04:46 PM~17367254
> *:boink:  :run:
> *


SO TODAY WHAT TIME???????????


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@May 2 2010, 04:56 PM~17367321
> *SO TODAY WHAT TIME???????????
> *


6:30,7.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

*Rally's was awesome tonight..thanks to everyone that came out.Much love and respect*. :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Did anyone get pics & or a video ? 
& is this the official kickoff, meaning will this be a weekly event all summer ?


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 3 2010, 11:58 AM~17374196
> *Did anyone get pics & or a video ?
> & is this the official kickoff, meaning will this be a weekly event all summer ?
> *


no pics last night  
yes this is the kick off, so every sunday after 6pm Rally's in chula vista 3rd ave and moss.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*TTT!*


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

How was it for the first day again???


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

no pics? video? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

RALLEYS IN SPRINGVALLEY IS CRACCEN SUNDAYS


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@May 14 2010, 01:05 PM~17490990
> *RALLEYS IN SPRINGVALLEY IS CRACCEN SUNDAYS
> *


 :0 YOU NEED TO CHECK OUT THIS ONE BRO ITS DEEP TOO.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@May 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17644507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@May 14 2010, 02:05 PM~17490990
> *RALLEYS IN SPRINGVALLEY IS CRACCEN SUNDAYS
> *


AT WHAT TIME?


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@May 29 2010, 10:40 PM~17644507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE 2 CRUISE NIGHTS AT RALLYS ON SUNDAY. I TOUGHT IT MOVED FROM CHULA TO SPRIN VALLEY. SO THE CHULA VISTA RALLYS IS STILL ON?


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlos64_@May 30 2010, 05:56 PM~17648748
> *THERE 2 CRUISE NIGHTS AT RALLYS ON SUNDAY. I TOUGHT IT MOVED FROM CHULA TO SPRIN VALLEY. SO THE CHULA VISTA RALLYS IS STILL ON?
> *


The chula vista Rallys is back again..we had a good turn out tonight.Bring out the families and hang out next sunday, drama free :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@May 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17644507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Jun 28 2010, 02:09 AM~17904467
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jul 1 2010, 09:43 PM~17941563
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: uffin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY DAVE...IT WAS COOL JUST KICKING BACK AND COMING OUT TO SUPPORT A FELLOW CLUB...MAYBE IT WILL PICK UP SOON...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

TAKING OUR TIME CC TO THE TOP....


----------



## NETS (Nov 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 30 2010, 10:34 PM~18447566
> *TAKING OUR TIME CC TO THE TOP....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sdscraploko (Feb 10, 2012)

Wut up homie just tryin to see wut up wit the club hit me up


----------

